# Shortage of Ammo......??



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............Every where I go it seems there are very low levels of ammo in most calibers . Is the cause of this a belief that the Obama adm. will start banning sales of large quantities by single individuals . Hopefully , the situation will turn around over time ; what are your thoughts on this situation ? , fordy:shrug:


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Ammo folks I have talked to at gun shows and around say that everybody stocked up so much in late 2008, early 2009 that the ammo makers couldn't keep up.
Supposedly, supplies will be back more toward normal by mid-summer.

alan


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

No shortage here...


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

The two suppliers I use locally are low on most calibres.And the prices continue to climb higher and higher.My uncle had to get on a waiting list to get more 7.62x39


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

Ammo manufacturers make seasonal runs of certain calibres, which of course, leads to seasonal shortages, locally we have no unusual shortage of ammo. Anything I want I can buy in any number of outlets, with the exception of .25-20wcf cartridges which are always scarce.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

There was a brief lapse in production of military calibers when the DoD hickuped and tried to destroy all their spent brass instead of reselling. From what I understand, the issue was corrected within a few days (weeks?) so that was probably not a big driver.

I'm not seeing a shortage of ammo on the shelves but I do see significantly higher prices, often 2-5x of what the retail was last year. A friend of mine told me even reloading supplies are way up.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

At my house-ammo is wiped off store shelves and any left is ridiculous......but I reload.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I was just talking to a coworker , who was telling me he has been unable to find any 357 in 2 months , i was juts at farm and fleet , they had no .380,38 ,357 ,45lc ,45 acp, 44spc 44mag ,22 stingers, 30-30 , or 12 ga buck or slugs , no blocks of 500 22lr 

what did they have they had the newly arived turkey loads some but not a lot trap loads 12 ga , a bunch of 410, 6 boxed umc 9mm , a dozen boxes umc 40 s&w, and some 223 in 100 round boxes , some 7.62x39 hunting ammo and a few boxes of the standbys like 270 and 30-06 but kind of pricy on the hunting ammo and some .17 stuff 

the top 2 shelves almost completely empty the rest sparce


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Haggis said:


> Ammo manufacturers make seasonal runs of certain calibres, which of course, leads to seasonal shortages, locally we have no unusual shortage of ammo. Anything I want I can buy in any number of outlets, with the exception of .25-20wcf cartridges which are always scarce.


I guess thats why the wallys in S.Al and N.Fla are selling 10,000 rds of .22 alone..every Fri am,gone by 1pm.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I don't know, it could be an area thing.

In the past two weeks I've managed to scrounge:

10K in WIN LP Primers
5K of FED SR primers
8lbs of WW231
8lbs of AA2460
2Lbs of Ram TAC

It took me a little while to find it though. Last week at our bi-monthly IDPA match the range owner had about 5 AR15s, a SIG 556, PTR 91, and an M1A1 on the rack.

I swung by the Bass Pro Shop Sunday, and they appeared to have plenty of ammo, except they were a little low on .22RF which was what I was after. 

It appears to be really hit or miss, I looked for close to a month to find LP primers in-stock. 

.223 bullets have gotten me to the point I broke down and ordered a .22LR conversion kit for my AR. 

Chuck


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

zant said:


> I guess thats why the wallys in S.Al and N.Fla are selling 10,000 rds of .22 alone..every Fri am,gone by 1pm.


I don't live near S.Al or N.Fla, and I don't shop at &#8220;wallys&#8221;, ever; perhaps it is a regional and cultural phenomena unique to the area? Then too, &#8220;10,000 rounds of .22&#8221; sounds like a big number, but in bricks, tubs, or boxes of 500, it&#8217;s only 20 boxes, and 20 boxes, tubs, or bricks of .22 shells doesn&#8217;t sound like much for the S.Al or N.Fla region; more especially if the price is low.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

Our local Bass Pro has been out of pistal ammo since February 17th and they can't tell us when they will be restocked.


----------



## mowrey1999 (Aug 25, 2005)

I have noticed less ammo available in Illinois but I havent ran into not being able to get it even at the stores, I was at a local wallmart and they had .223-.45-38 -40-9mm ect but they had a limit of 300 rounds in .223 or 3of the 100 round boxes was all,I dont know if the 3 box limit was for only .223 I didnt ask . The local farm store has had a steady supply and may be out of a certain cal but seem to have a steady supply of most rounds. There was ammo at the last 2 gun shows readily available but prices were at a premium, A Local guy who sells a lot of reloaded ammo says its getting harder to get primers ,Brass ect but if your willing to pay the price you can get it ,He said he had to pay 160.00 dollars for every 5000 small rifle primers so all you can do is pass on the price increases, So in my area ammo is available and can be bought.I have also been getting ammo from online places like sportsmans guide,Midway, Aim ect for larger quanities or 1,000 rounds and over and getting smaller quanities locally if the prices are about the same,


----------



## BuckBall (Dec 26, 2005)

What I do is not use my center fire ammo unless I truly need it. Thus I for hunting, varmint control I use my muzzleloading 12 ga shotgun and .54 cal plains rifle. In the house I use a cap and ball .44 cal revolver, though have converted it to fire 45 colt, thus can interchange both cylinders.


----------



## Jimmy B (Sep 22, 2007)

Read between the lines. We have problems coming no amunition alot of places PA and OH included. Hand guns and assault rifles backordered till 2011. Mexico sucking up all ammo and guns they can numerous issues face us and our country. Please be aware informed.

JB


----------



## BuckBall (Dec 26, 2005)

LOL I am so bloody north, most of the stuff going on in this country doesn't faze me. Besides, I never was one to get worried over small stuff. If worse comes to worse, I'll bring out my L1A1 and Glock, but frankly, many people worry about the smallest of things.


----------



## Jimmy B (Sep 22, 2007)

I respect your opinion that you feel things that are going on are small. But I choose to recognize obvious changes in sales and distribution of ammo and arms, recognize serious issues with economy, all of men overseas in numerous battles and countries, our neighboring countries difficulties, unemployment at its highest in years. 4 policemen being shot and crowds of people marching in support of the murderer, and much much more. These are lot of small things I choose to place importance on.

Not being smart or disrespectful


----------



## BuckBall (Dec 26, 2005)

Jimmy B said:


> I respect your opinion that you feel things that are going on are small. But I choose to recognize obvious changes in sales and distribution of ammo and arms, recognize serious issues with economy, all of men overseas in numerous battles and countries, our neighboring countries difficulties, unemployment at its highest in years. 4 policemen being shot and crowds of people marching in support of the murderer, and much much more. These are lot of small things I choose to place importance on.
> 
> Not being smart or disrespectful


The British were always a bit more calm than my American counterparts, but am not trying to insult. Merely saying that everyone in this world takes things differently in importance level. Having done 16 years in service, I guess I have seen things in this world that makes others feel more threatened than what they truly appear to be. I do not worry, I grow concerned about issues, but most issues merely do not threaten me. Perhaps I am well seasoned, or just numb to negative factors, whatever the case may be, paranoia does come from the media and I have seen it grow like the plague on forums, newsgroups and in mere friendships.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 11, 2004)

BuckBall said:


> The British were always a bit more calm than my American counterparts, but,,,,,,,, whatever the case may be, paranoia does come from the media and I have seen it grow like the plague on forums, newsgroups and in mere friendships.


One supposes that much of the "ammo shortage" is nothing more or less the result of telling folk there is an "ammo shortage", this in turn causes otherwise rational thinking folk to rush out and buy up all the ammo they can afford, which in turn causes an "ammo shortage". 

As I mentioned above, the only shortages I've seen are in _seasonal run _ammunition such as for my .25-20wcf, but one could add to that .45-70 govt., and .444 Marlin which are also seasonally scarce, as they have ever been.

I remember in the '70's there was an alleged shortage of sugar, another of pinto beans, and yet another of cocoa. In each case the shelves of the local grocers were immediately swept bare, a couple of days later the shelves were restocked only to be picked clean again. This went on for several cycles, until people finally realized there was no shortage, and the shelves remained stocked so long with these âscarceâ items, there were price reductions.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

last year I shot the last of my ammo I accumulated in 1975, Rem garbage .22LR Mohawks. Dirty as they get, but fire mostly always. The Federals were the worst for mis-fires, tho. So now there is no ammo in my cache older than the late 80's and I rotate it out by shooting it regularly.

If you put yourself on a budget and a schedule, you will give yourself lots of peace of mind. I always acquire brass when I can, and load as much ammo as I can, sealing necks and primers, and into ammo cans, up to the extent that I can rotate.

Beyond that, there is little to be gained from the constant "FREAK-OUT" and Over-Adrenalization,

If you got a "FIREBOX" which is a pallet of goods composed of things needed for daily living, should your house burn down like mine did, stored dry and secure, keeping a low profile, and securing the means to heat, food, clothing, signalling, security and shelter, well, you can sit back and take advantages of oppurtunities, reload, go shooting, and have a great time.!!

Some ammo shortages just happen. How many rounds do we use [ USA ] to eliminate a hostile? Factor that in.

DG



Haggis said:


> One supposes that much of the "ammo shortage" is nothing more or less the result of telling folk there is an "ammo shortage", this in turn causes otherwise rational thinking folk to rush out and buy up all the ammo they can afford, which in turn causes an "ammo shortage".
> 
> As I mentioned above, the only shortages I've seen are in _seasonal run _ammunition such as for my .25-20wcf, but one could add to that .45-70 govt., and .444 Marlin which are also seasonally scarce, as they have ever been.
> 
> I remember in the '70's there was an alleged shortage of sugar, another of pinto beans, and yet another of cocoa. In each case the shelves of the local grocers were immediately swept bare, a couple of days later the shelves were restocked only to be picked clean again. This went on for several cycles, until people finally realized there was no shortage, and the shelves remained stocked so long with these âscarceâ items, there were price reductions.


----------

